# My family/media room.



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

Here is my media room. This is a 2nd living room on a one level home. Luckily I am on the other end of the house so movies and gaming can take place at anytime and I won't disturb the family. 


*Equipment*

Video

Epson 6010 3D Projector
114" Carada BW

Rack

VTI Stand
Xbox 360
PS3
Dish 922
Oppo BDP-93
Onkyo PR-SC5508
Emotiva XPA-5
URC-MX6000
URC RF-260

Speakers

Emotiva 5.1
CHT 18.2

PC

Samsung S27A950D
2600k i7
GTX 680
Logitech 5.1
HAF932
Razer Ultimate KB
Razer Mouse


*Misc*

Paragon Popcorn Machine
Forza Playseat with CSR Wheel and Pedals


*Pictures*










































































Link to the whole album

https://picasaweb.google.com/107542...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNXLlObxk8qOMQ&feat=directlink


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice set-up mate - and that is quite a gear list! :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice system! I know you enjoy it very much. I also have a Carada (102") and Emotivas (two XPA-5s and a UPA-1 for center) in a 11.2 system driven by a Denon AVR-A100 in preamp mode. Don't need all that power, since I have very efficient Klipsch Heritage speakers all around, but nice to have it on tap.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a nice size room and some nice gear! :T


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

SAWEEEEEEET!

Really like that popcorn station. Is that a hot butter dispenser?


----------



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 

Yes, that is a hot butter dispenser. It rarely gets used as the popcorn taste great without it, but it does add that extra theater taste.


----------

